# Suicidal pigs- Pig #4 for 2016



## sawtooth (May 22, 2016)

There are some brave pigs that live behind my house. Just in the last couple of weeks they have rooted up to within 30 yards of my back door. My wife knocked two of them over about a week apart with a .17hmr just out the back door in broad daylight. 
I decided to walk around a little last night with my  green light zip-tied to my bow. In less than 10 minutes I heard a faint grunt. I slipped to within 12 easy yards and let a pretty nice sow have it. Thirty minutes later she was in the sack, ready to be sausage.  Pig #4 for 2016

Martin X-200 recurve
Surewood douglas fir arrow
magnus II 125


----------



## Big7 (May 22, 2016)

Cool! Kill em' all!


----------



## robert carter (May 22, 2016)

Good shot!!! RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 22, 2016)

Good stuff, Dendy.


----------



## mudcreek (May 22, 2016)

Good start for 2016.


----------



## Stump Shooter (May 22, 2016)

Nice one, good shot


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 22, 2016)

Good going Dendy. I didn't do as good of a job as you did but it was a rush.


----------



## Clipper (May 22, 2016)

Good shootin. Is that a high power green light or just a standard headlight with green lens?


----------



## AllAmerican (May 22, 2016)

Congrats ... Where you hit her?


----------



## fountain (May 23, 2016)

Good deal...glad I could be a part of it!...lol


----------



## sawtooth (May 23, 2016)

fountain said:


> Good deal...glad I could be a part of it!...lol



I know man! I was like "what is that sound"? I kept hearing somebody say HELLO, HELLO, HELLO? Good to talk to you TJ.


----------



## sawtooth (May 23, 2016)

Clipper said:


> Good shootin. Is that a high power green light or just a standard headlight with green lens?



It's pretty strong. I got it from Big Jim. I think it's called a sniper light.


----------



## sawtooth (May 23, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Congrats ... Where you hit her?



Really?


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 23, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Congrats ... Where you hit her?



In the pig.


----------



## Stephen Dendy (May 23, 2016)

Heck yeah way to go!


----------



## robert carter (May 23, 2016)

Seems those lessons I been giving you and luck Barry are starting to pay off.....


----------



## pine nut (May 23, 2016)

Sorry I credited the wrong person,  Good job Dendy!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 23, 2016)

robert carter said:


> Seems those lessons I been giving you and luck Barry are starting to pay off.....



I could use several more brother. I ain't a quick learner like Dendy.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 23, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Congrats ... Where you hit her?





sawtooth said:


> Really?



I think you missed your spot. Looks a bit high to me


----------



## AllAmerican (May 23, 2016)

Tough crowd, it was late when I posted, I see it NOW.  Good shot!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 23, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> I think you missed your spot. Looks a bit high to me



One of the things we are being schooled on is how to miss your spot and still kill the critter. Dendy was just trying it out.


----------



## trad bow (May 24, 2016)

Nice pig Dendy. Congratulations.


----------



## sawtooth (May 24, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> I think you missed your spot. Looks a bit high to me



It's WAY too high! Man I had to walk 15 extra feet since I didn't hit lower.


----------



## Barebowyer (May 25, 2016)

Entertaining post...well done Dendy!!


----------



## Poynor (May 25, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 25, 2016)

Great shot Dendy! Congrats.


----------

